# Another Lever ...Profitec?



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/ProfitecEspresso/posts/715519738558866


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yay would be good to get some more available


----------



## calc (Mar 29, 2015)

Interesting !

Looks like a new Profitec grinder as well.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Looking forward for another machine to drool over.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And it's the shiniest machine that I have ever seen (I don't get out much). Looks a treat and if looks translate to taste in the cup&#8230; lever away.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

OK so here are the specs as listed on an Aussie site for pre order


Unpretentious design with a high-quality workmanship

Massive lever brew-group, weight 7.8kg

Copper boiler with a 3.5L volume

PID-display behind the drip tray to adjust the boiler temperature

Simple switch from water tank to a fixed water supply. Internal pump used when switched to tank, pump does not operate when switched to mains (so near silent operation)

Waste water drainage is in place

Drip tray with a 1L capacity

3L volume water tank

High-end, stainless steel steam- and hot-water wands ('no burn')

Boiler pressure gauge

2 signal lights
green (indicates operational readiness) and

orange (indicates water tank shut-off is on)


Large, removable cup warming tray

Height-adjustable feet

Output: 230V, 1600W

Dimensions w/o porta filter and lever (h x w x d):420mm x 340mm x 510mm

Dimensions with porta filter and lever (h x w x d):730mm x 340mm x 580mm

Included with delivery: 3 porta filters (1-cup, 2-cup and bottomless)


http://www.jetblackespresso.com.au/shop/p/profitec-pro-800/#gsc.tab=0


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

shame it is a dipper though


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What's a dipper, like that one group lever you had at the forum day?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and £2500


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes, it has a direct feed from the boiler to the group, instead of a thermosyphon, the tend to need a flush to stabilise but this may have some wizadry


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> yes, it has a direct feed from the boiler to the group, instead of a thermosyphon, the tend to need a flush to stabilise but this may have some wizadry


Surely the L1 is a dipper. Yes it has some extra plumbing, but essentially it takes a direct feed from the boiler to the group, rather than from an HX. I see from Reiss's blog that he is talking about a high performance variant of the L1. I suspect that this will involve an HX and a pump to give larger shot volumes and lower temperatures at the start of the shot. This will be a great machine.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No surely not the l1 is a closed thermosyphon that draws hot water from the boiler, but not by a straight pipe which is what a dipper does


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> shame it is a dipper though


The Profitec uses the same group which is heated by a thermosyphon, how does this differ from an L1?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickR said:


> Surely the L1 is a dipper. Yes it has some extra plumbing, but essentially it takes a direct feed from the boiler to the group, rather than from an HX. I see from Reiss's blog that he is talking about a high performance variant of the L1. I suspect that this will involve an HX and a pump to give larger shot volumes and lower temperatures at the start of the shot. This will be a great machine.


Wouldn't that be a strega...


----------

